# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  +حسابداری + آینده داره ؟

## Levi_Ackerman

_سلام دوستان راستش احتمالا بتونم برم رشته حسابداری 
ولی به نظرتون چجور رشته ای هس و یکم برام توضیح بدید ...
از آشنایی کسی هم دارید بپرسید یا بگید وضعشون چطوره ؟

واحد های ریاضیش چطوره ؟ خیلی سخته ؟

راستی مهندسی کامپیوتر چی ؟ کدوم بهتره ؟ 
از لحاظ سختی کدوم سخت تره ؟

آینده شغلی داره ؟
حداقل و حداکثر حقوقش چقدره؟

راستش من خودم به زبان انگلیسی علاقه دارم ولی آینده کاری آنچنانی نداره متاسفانه ....
اما اگه بتونم در کنار حسابداری زبان هم کار کنم فکر کنم خیلی توپ بشم 



ممنون از نظراتتون_

----------


## amir.t34

من با کلی تحقیق متوجه شدم شیمی کاربردی خوبه.الان بازرگان یا تاجر های مواد خام شیمیایی یدونه شیمی بلد نیاز دارن...
کامپیوتر هم تو مهندسی ها خوبه ... چون میتونی شرکت بزنی کار های شبکه بانک و برنامه نویسی انجام بدی...
حسابداری رو حس میکنم دست توش زیاد شده....

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیررضا176


من با کلی تحقیق متوجه شدم شیمی کاربردی خوبه.الان بازرگان یا تاجر های مواد خام شیمیایی یدونه شیمی بلد نیاز دارن...
کامپیوتر هم تو مهندسی ها خوبه ... چون میتونی شرکت بزنی کار های شبکه بانک و برنامه نویسی انجام بدی...
حسابداری رو حس میکنم دست توش زیاد شده....


آها ولی خوب
من شاید پارتی داشته باشم واسه حسابداری زود برم تو کار_

----------


## Maja7080

اگه حسابداری پارتی داری عالیه

----------


## tear_goddess

> من با کلی تحقیق متوجه شدم شیمی کاربردی خوبه.الان بازرگان یا تاجر های مواد خام شیمیایی یدونه شیمی بلد نیاز دارن...
> کامپیوتر هم تو مهندسی ها خوبه ... چون میتونی شرکت بزنی کار های شبکه بانک و برنامه نویسی انجام بدی...
> حسابداری رو حس میکنم دست توش زیاد شده....


شیمی یه رشته ای هست که باید علاقه داشته باشید تا بتونید ادامه بدین ...
البته همه رشته ها همینه 
اما فک میکنم چون شیمی واقعا رشته سختیه حتما توش علاقه حرف اول رو میزنه همون اول
شما باید واقعا متوجه حرف استاد بشید 
برید دنبال سوالا و...
درباره بازار کارش هم اگه معدل خوبی داشته باشید و دانشگاه خوبی هم خونده باشید حله  :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشید

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Old seyed


سلام دوستان راستش احتمالا بتونم برم رشته حسابداری 
ولی به نظرتون چجور رشته ای هس و یکم برام توضیح بدید ...
از آشنایی کسی هم دارید بپرسید یا بگید وضعشون چطوره ؟

واحد های ریاضیش چطوره ؟ خیلی سخته ؟

راستی مهندسی کامپیوتر چی ؟ کدوم بهتره ؟ 
از لحاظ سختی کدوم سخت تره ؟

آینده شغلی داره ؟
حداقل و حداکثر حقوقش چقدره؟

راستش من خودم به زبان انگلیسی علاقه دارم ولی آینده کاری آنچنانی نداره متاسفانه ....
اما اگه بتونم در کنار حسابداری زبان هم کار کنم فکر کنم خیلی توپ بشم 



ممنون از نظراتتون 


تو آشناها هم حسابدار داریم هم مهندس کامپیوتر هردو هم بیکار
واحد های ریاضی حسابداری نسبت به کامپیوتر خیلی ساده تره
حسابداری اگه تو یه دانشگاه خوب باشه و تو یه شهر بزرگ دنبال کار بگردی خوبه وگرنه نه بدرد نمیخوره در غیر اینصورت
مهندسی کامپیوترم از حسابداری سختتره و دست توش زیاده هرکی از راه میرسه میره آزاد و باید خیلی خیلی تلاش کرد و چندتا زبان برنامه نویسی به صورت حرفه ای بلد بود تا بتونه شروع به کار کنه و علاقه میخواد و باید بره دنبالش چون تو دانشگاه چندان چیزی یاد نمیدن
مهندسی کامپیوتر سختتره از حسابداری
اگر کسی تو کامپیوتر حرفه ای کار کنه میتونه تو دنیای اینترنت خیلی کاسبی کنه اما اگر حرفه ای باشه
حداقل درامد هردو صفر ولی کامپیوتر حداکثر نداره و به تلاشت وابسته س و حسابداریم اگه استخدام بشی و شانس بیاری سه تا چهار میلیون(تو کلان شهر ها)درامد داری ولی خب ممکنه یک میلیونم ندن
فقط باید علاقه داشت تا موفق شد چون تلاش زیادی میخوان
امیدوارم مفید بوده باشه برات*

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Shah1n




تو آشناها هم حسابدار داریم هم مهندس کامپیوتر هردو هم بیکار
واحد های ریاضی حسابداری نسبت به کامپیوتر خیلی ساده تره
حسابداری اگه تو یه دانشگاه خوب باشه و تو یه شهر بزرگ دنبال کار بگردی خوبه وگرنه نه بدرد نمیخوره در غیر اینصورت
مهندسی کامپیوترم از حسابداری سختتره و دست توش زیاده هرکی از راه میرسه میره آزاد و باید خیلی خیلی تلاش کرد و چندتا زبان برنامه نویسی به صورت حرفه ای بلد بود تا بتونه شروع به کار کنه و علاقه میخواد و باید بره دنبالش چون تو دانشگاه چندان چیزی یاد نمیدن
مهندسی کامپیوتر سختتره از حسابداری
اگر کسی تو کامپیوتر حرفه ای کار کنه میتونه تو دنیای اینترنت خیلی کاسبی کنه اما اگر حرفه ای باشه
حداقل درامد هردو صفر ولی کامپیوتر حداکثر نداره و به تلاشت وابسته س و حسابداریم اگه استخدام بشی و شانس بیاری سه تا چهار میلیون(تو کلان شهر ها)درامد داری ولی خب ممکنه یک میلیونم ندن
فقط باید علاقه داشت تا موفق شد چون تلاش زیادی میخوان
امیدوارم مفید بوده باشه برات




مفید که هیچ کوبنده بود 

میخوام یه چیزی برم که سال بعد کنکور منحصرا زبان بدم بلکه رفتم دبیری زبان فرهنگیان ( زبانم خوبه )

میخوام یه رشته ای برم که اگه بازم سال بعد کنکور قبول  نشدم حداقل همینو ادامه بدم_

----------


## Username_Copied

> _سلام دوستان راستش احتمالا بتونم برم رشته حسابداری 
> ولی به نظرتون چجور رشته ای هس و یکم برام توضیح بدید ...
> از آشنایی کسی هم دارید بپرسید یا بگید وضعشون چطوره ؟
> 
> واحد های ریاضیش چطوره ؟ خیلی سخته ؟
> 
> راستی مهندسی کامپیوتر چی ؟ کدوم بهتره ؟ 
> از لحاظ سختی کدوم سخت تره ؟
> 
> ...


 بهتره بری زبان که بهش علاقه داری و سعی کنی توش تا جای ممکن پیشرفت کنی و بعد از مدتی شروع به یادگیری یک زبان جدید بکنی. وضع حسابداری از لحاظ بازار کار بهتر از زبان نیست و بسیار رشته کسل کننده ایه.

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_Up_

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Old seyed






مفید که هیچ کوبنده بود 

میخوام یه چیزی برم که سال بعد کنکور منحصرا زبان بدم بلکه رفتم دبیری زبان فرهنگیان ( زبانم خوبه )

میخوام یه رشته ای برم که اگه بازم سال بعد کنکور قبول  نشدم حداقل همینو ادامه بدم 


اگه به پارتی که میگی داری مطمئنی برو حسابداری اگرم مطمئن نیستی چاره ای جز خوندن برای سال بعد نیست
هیچ رشته ی خوبی نیست که تو بتونی راحت بری و کار پیدا کنی
البته حسابدارم داریم تو فامیل که پیام نور خوند اما الان تو بانک کار میکنه چون رئیس بانک دوست باباش بود
تنها راهت اینه که ببینی بین رشته ها کدومشو از همه بیشتر دوس داری برو توش و نهایت تلاشتو بکن که شاید بگیره(دیگه خودت بهتر میدونی بگیر نگیر داره این روزا) یه تیر تو تاریکی انداختن ضرر نداره*

----------


## amirh99

دوست عزیز من با 6 هزار تجربی الان حسابداری  میخونم.پارتی هم دارم هیچ کسی تو دانشگا نیست ک از بازار کار ناراحت باشه اگ علاقه داری شک نکن من علاقه هم داشتم .اوکیه اوکیه

----------


## _Nyusha_

> _سلام دوستان راستش احتمالا بتونم برم رشته حسابداری 
> ولی به نظرتون چجور رشته ای هس و یکم برام توضیح بدید ...
> از آشنایی کسی هم دارید بپرسید یا بگید وضعشون چطوره ؟
> 
> واحد های ریاضیش چطوره ؟ خیلی سخته ؟
> 
> راستی مهندسی کامپیوتر چی ؟ کدوم بهتره ؟ 
> از لحاظ سختی کدوم سخت تره ؟
> 
> ...


واس حسابداری همیشه باید دنبال آگهی استخدام باشیو امتحان استخدامی
ولی هر کاری و هر رشته ای توش تلاش کنی موفقی

----------

